

Coolest 3D video i've seen - todddalzeil
http://8i.com/play/zach_1984

======
billconan
they don't say anything about the capturing device, the only info is that it
is based on cameras.

the website is a bit misleading, it shows a phone app viewing a 3d video. it
appeared to me at first that the phone was the capturing device. but after
investigating, it seems to me that they at least need a camera array. if this
was captured on a phone, it would be shocking

------
gamekathu
what are the tech used?

